# Plasti-Dipped my interior trim! A new color!



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

It looks blue! LoL

Good job!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

The color looks great! Now you just need to do the steering wheel and the bezel around the dic area. Other than that it looks fantastic!


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> The color looks great! Now you just need to do the steering wheel and the bezel around the dic area. Other than that it looks fantastic!


Thought about the steering wheel. I don't know that I wanna try to mess with airbag stuff to get that silver piece off. And I don't want to be spraying PlastiDip in my car...
As for the trim around the instrument cluster, I might do it, but since I have the RS package with the chrome, I was thinking of just leaving it chrome...basically I haven't decided yet. Lol. 
But thank you! I'm still excited about it. Haha 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Great minds think alike


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Viridian said:


> Great minds think alike


Haha very nice!! Guess I can't say i haven't seen pics of blaze blue now lol! Did you use a white base coat with yours?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Do not care for it one bit, but if your happy with it more power to you.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Blue is bluer then it becomes more Blue . Has to grow on ya to want even more blue , to go with the BLUES on your Radio ..


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Do not care for it one bit, but if your happy with it more power to you.


To each their own! Lol. I am happy with it. 

Just wanted to make a point, I really respect people who can respectfully disagree with something. Thank you for that! 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

au201 said:


> Thought about the steering wheel. I don't know that I wanna try to mess with airbag stuff to get that silver piece off. And I don't want to be spraying PlastiDip in my car...
> As for the trim around the instrument cluster, I might do it, but since I have the RS package with the chrome, I was thinking of just leaving it chrome...basically I haven't decided yet. Lol.
> But thank you! I'm still excited about it. Haha
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I was like that then got tired of seeing the 2 different colors. Since then, I dipped the wheel 3 times.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I was like that then got tired of seeing the 2 different colors. Since then, I dipped the wheel 3 times.


Have you been removing it from the steering wheel or taping off and spraying in the car?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Taking battery cable off and letting the airbag lose it's charge. Last time I didn't electrically unhook the bag, just moved it aside and then rested it back on the wheel instead. Battery was still disconnected same fashion.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

How do you like that hose? My wife went through two of them already, she was using them to water her flowers.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Farmboy said:


> How do you like that hose? My wife went through two of them already, she was using them to water her flowers.


Lol! My dad bought two of them a while ago. One busted. This ones still leak free. And as long as they aren't leaking, I actually like them a lot. Easy to wash the car with because they don't kink. I hope this one doesn't bust too, but it seems to be a trim. 

And I shouldn't be surprised someone saw that lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool color choice. Came out good.


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

ITS AWESOME


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brittaneylake (Sep 1, 2014)

That's so sick!! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I like that


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

au201 said:


> Thought about the steering wheel. I don't know that I wanna try to mess with airbag stuff to get that silver piece off. And I don't want to be spraying PlastiDip in my car...
> As for the trim around the instrument cluster, I might do it, but since I have the RS package with the chrome, I was thinking of just leaving it chrome...basically I haven't decided yet. Lol.
> But thank you! I'm still excited about it. Haha
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I had the silver on my steering wheel dipped. It looked good but it came off quickly. When I make a turn I let the steering wheel spin in my hand when it straightens out, so it rubbed on the bottom. The steering wheel really easy to take off tho. There's a great thread on taking interior prices apart.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

au201 said:


> Lol! My dad bought two of them a while ago. One busted. This ones still leak free. And as long as they aren't leaking, I actually like them a lot. Easy to wash the car with because they don't kink. I hope this one doesn't bust too, but it seems to be a trim.
> 
> And I shouldn't be surprised someone saw that lol.
> 
> ...


yeah I killed one in 12 minutes, only managed to get the front lawn and tree lawn watered.



rayray718 said:


> I had the silver on my steering wheel dipped. It looked good but it came off quickly. When I make a turn I let the steering wheel spin in my hand when it straightens out, so it rubbed on the bottom. The steering wheel really easy to take off tho. There's a great thread on taking interior prices apart.


Gotta dip front and back of this piece, reason I pulled the wheel 3 times. I also found out the black pieces by the cc cancel button peel regardless. One day I ll deal with that but so far the rest is holding up fine.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Gotta dip front and back of this piece, reason I pulled the wheel 3 times. I also found out the black pieces by the cc cancel button peel regardless. One day I ll deal with that but so far the rest is holding up fine.


Ahh gotcha. Makes sense. I've been wanting to do some plastidip on my new Cruze just gotta pick a color.


----------



## Mistrykr (Jun 19, 2013)

You can buy this .. Plastidip it and it will snap fit on your steering wheel. 

http://www.amazon.ca/Silver-Chrome-...qid=1414199131&sr=8-1&keywords=cruze+STEERING


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Mistrykr said:


> You can buy this .. Plastidip it and it will snap fit on your steering wheel.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Silver-Chrome-...qid=1414199131&sr=8-1&keywords=cruze+STEERING


It doesn't snap in (or at least mine didn't). It's held on with adhesive.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Mistrykr said:


> You can buy this .. Plastidip it and it will snap fit on your steering wheel.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Silver-Chrome-...qid=1414199131&sr=8-1&keywords=cruze+STEERING


I actually plastidiped the same existing part in the link and I had to take off the air bag and what not. Not sure how its a snap fit.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Reminds me of my old 80's toyotas with blue interiors from the factory.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

I really like it. I might consider doing something like that. I just bought Rally Armor mud flaps, my first step into an a project that will not end until I sell the car or it dies. What's funny is that I haven't made the first payment on my car.


----------



## lejarrin (Jan 13, 2013)

Good job. Will looks better if you dip steering wheel trim and speedo cluster bezel


----------



## zinsko1155 (Dec 30, 2014)

how does the it look now im thinking about doing this but i wanna make shure it will last


----------



## 2014ChevyCruze (Jul 10, 2015)

Do the chrome beauty rings around the AC control knobs to, they simply pop out but be very careful they are very easy to break the clips on the inside if you're not careful


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Does that thing run on AA's or a 9v? Lol. Definitely different ill give you that. Looks good tho!


----------



## J.hoonin (Aug 20, 2015)

How did you do that did you just use a lot of tape or can you take those pieces out?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

J.hoonin said:


> How did you do that did you just use a lot of tape or can you take those pieces out?


Took the pieces out. They're pretty easy to pop out with some interior trim removal tools. But pro tip...the shifter piece doesnt actually come out...found that out the hard way lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

